# Best websites/programs for downloading Music MP3



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Best websites/programs for downloading Music MP3...When I mean best I guess I mean most popular...Im guessing Napster is propbably the most well known site however are there other similar sites.

I know about free sites like limewire and bearshare however I was wondering more about sites that you have to pay to download MP3's.

My neice got an ipod for christmas and is using Limewire but I told her she should pay to download music instead...now we just have to find the better sites to download songs.

Thanks for any replies...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Bit-torrent, or any of it's 'clones'

eMule works well too....

My experience is, depending on what you're looking for, it's probably best to have a handfull of downloaders.... 


"she should pay to download music"
Pffffft! When it's on the radios for free? and on the TV for free? and on internet streams for free? Paying to download is a sucker-move.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I get lots of miles and new new music out of my http://www.emusic.com/ subscription. And Amie Street Music has a cool model: the music is free and goes up in price as its popularity increases. So indie bands can list and give their stuff away and if turns out to be good they start getting paid for it.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Bit-torrent, or any of it's 'clones'
> 
> eMule works well too....
> 
> ...


Paying may be a sucker move however I believe the artist should make something off their work...I know most bands make most of their money by touring and whatnot however something tells me downloading for free cant last forever and Im sure there will be a stop to it in the future...Im surprised that Limewire and Bearshare can do it yet Napster got nailed for it...whats up with that?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i use this-
http://www.bitcomet.com/
im sure you can find mp3s there- i only bother with full albums tho, often they come with cd covers etc, and with many artists you can dl theyre full discography at once.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Torretn wise it used to be OiNK, but that shut down...I'm on what.cd which is alright, don't believe they are taking new members right now.

We don't get demonoid.com in Canada anymore...but mininova.org has most of the same stuff.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

All I need is FlashFXP and MIRC for the prechan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

"Im sure there will be a stop to it in the future"
Based on what? It's never been stopped in the past.... And there's no such thing as 100% security, so why or rather how could one ever hope to stop it?

Music, as long as it's existed has been available for free.... If I have my way, it will continue to be as well.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Im sure there will be a stop to it in the future"
> Based on what? It's never been stopped in the past.... And there's no such thing as 100% security, so why or rather how could one ever hope to stop it?
> 
> Music, as long as it's existed has been available for free.... If I have my way, it will continue to be as well.


They stopped Napster from free file sharing.

You can read up on it here
http://www.sean.co.uk/a/musicjournalism/var/historyoffilesharing.shtm


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Vincent said:


> They stopped Napster from free file sharing.
> 
> You can read up on it here
> http://www.sean.co.uk/a/musicjournalism/var/historyoffilesharing.shtm


So? You know how many methods of file sharing there are? That barely put a dent in file sharing... and that's just the PUBLIC side of it. 

Anyone with EAC, LAME and an Internet connection can upload music just like anyone with DVD Decrypter, VirtualDub and an Internet connection can upload a movie. There's so many hosting sites like Rapidshare, MegaUpload, etc. that it makes it even easier for a typical user to do it. 

Think of all the topsites/affils out there and on top of that people with fast connections (hello Sweden!) with private FTPs. How do you think they'll get caught if they're careful about who they give the info to?

Then you've got your public apps like Emule, Limewire, DC++, Kazaa, Ares, Bittorrent and whatever else a typical user uses where they share a folder on their PC and allow other users to download from it. On top of that you've got people buying hosting and uploading music and movies to their site, as well as opening public FTP accounts. That's not even mentioning XDCC and Fserves... 

The Internet is huge... no way piracy/file sharing will die.

PS: Downloading for personal use is basically legal in Canada.



> "The Canadian police announced that it will stop targeting people who download copyrighted material for personal use. Their priority will be to focus on organized crime and copyright theft that affects the health and safety of consumers instead of the cash flow of large corporations."


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Shutting down free Napster was tantamount to busting your local pot dealer.... In the end, not a single person who wanted free music was ever forced to go without free music.... 

You won't stop it any more than you'll ever stop the trade in 'illegal' drugs.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyway thanks for the replies...this thread is getting off topic...I didnt want a debate on free file sharing however for some reason its turned into that.

thanks for the website links.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Top 10 Most Popular Torrent Sites

I would have to agree with going with torrents (or other file sharing methods). There's no DRM so your not stuck with putting ONLY putting music purchased from iTunes onto you iPod. There are other ways to support an artist, through concerts, merchandise, sending them $5.00, etc.

Plus, to fill an iPod through iTunes would cost well over $20 000 US.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

For music I feel SoulSeek is still the best. Especially if you are looking for rarer stuff and specific songs. Bit Torrent is great for huge files though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

It was hinted at above, but I'll repeat it so that no one misses it... learn to use a good FTP program, and how to find servers. That way you'll never get stopped from downloading anything.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

The iTunes store sells songs at like 1 dollar each i think


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I download from Limewire to listen to a new artist. If I don't like them I delete (most of the time) and if I like them I buy their stuff either on CD or more often than not - iTunes. I firmly believe people should be compensated for their work. I also like Limewire for stuff that it out of print and no longer available.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Screw the web, try Usenet - alt.binaries.sounds.mp3.[genre]

No viruses like the kiddie programs (the odd one, but maybe one per year posted) and mostly decent bitrates, like V0 or 320K CBR.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

"try Usenet"
D'uh... I can't believe I spaced on that one! 

+1!!


----------

